# Driver screening his passengers loses one star from me.



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

I called for an Ola at 1030pm last night from Happy Valley to Daw Park (bout $25).

After accepting the trip, the driver called me straight away to ask me what the destination was (he was only five minutes from the job)
Surely a good driver would just accept the trip and not try to screen an unattractive destination?
Told him he will find out where the destination is if he picks me up.
Car stank and the goose wanted to keep talking at me after I told him I would tip one dollar for Punjabi Bangra music and no conversation.

Really should have given him two or three stars.

Surely a driver late on a Tuesday night would be happy with any old job and have no reason to call the customer!!


----------

